# Ibanez UV777BK discontinued



## LordHar (Dec 2, 2012)

Rich from Ibanezrules just posted on Jemsite that the UV777BK (and the JS1000BP) will be discontinued.

Let the wild speculations begin, what will come in it's place?
- A new Prestige Universe?
- A new Premium Universe?
- Nothing?
- ...


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 2, 2012)

About time really. They really need a new Universe, something striking like the old swirls.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 2, 2012)

I had serious UV GAS this year but could resist. This is interesting news, though. I'm all for more exciting color options on UVs, I just hope they are gonna keep the pyramid inlays.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 2, 2012)

At some point I had also been considering the UV777BK, maybe now it's time to get one, if they are discontinued.
But then again, I might want to wait and see what they will replace it with.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Theoritically, Universe never ends


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2012)

It seems like Ibanez japan is having some troubles. 

I hope the new 7 string models are made in Japan. A Universe made in Indonesia would be a sad thing.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> It seems like Ibanez japan is having some troubles.


?


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Dec 2, 2012)

PLEASE GIVE US A UV777GR REISSUE!!!


----------



## vstealth (Dec 2, 2012)

I would love to see a uv7sbk reissue, although I am very much a fan of all the other universes, simple black is what I love.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 2, 2012)

In a 7


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope they come out with a new universe.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2012)

shitsøn;3296025 said:


> ?



Moving production out of Japan is a safety move for a company. They stopped making several Japanese 7 string already, they aren't making the Edge trems which is a design that never had any problems (cost cutting). And coming out with an Indonesian line to kind to replace the Japanese guitars meh..not good.


----------



## Webmaestro (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> It seems like Ibanez japan is having some troubles.
> 
> I hope the new 7 string models are made in Japan. A Universe made in Indonesia would be a sad thing.



In my fantasy world, I'd like to see Jim Donahue back at Ibanez... but even if that happened, I doubt he'd have enough influence to make a difference.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Moving production out of Japan is a safety move for a company. They stopped making several Japanese 7 string already, they aren't making the Edge trems which is a design that never had any problems (cost cutting). And coming out with an Indonesian line to kind to replace the Japanese guitars meh..not good.



They didn't stop making any 7-strings that were previously made in Japan in the last decade or moving the production of them elsewhere. The RG1527 and RGA427 are still available in regions outside the US. They even recently introduced three new MIJ RG7s. 

They never made the Edge units, they've always contracted the work out to Gotoh, who is still making them in Japan. 

Lastly, the Premium line is not meant to "replace" the Prestige stuff, it's their version of ESP's LTD Deluxe line. Using upper-tier hardware and specs, but with cheaper labor.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Dec 2, 2012)

Swirled Universe Premium


----------



## Syriel (Dec 2, 2012)

I doubt it will be discontinued, especially with Steve Vai using his 7 again in the new record. It's most likely a new model.

FTLOG Burnt UV Replica plox.

It doesn't have to be burnt. Just painted to look like it. PWEEEEZZZZ.


----------



## MrPowers (Dec 2, 2012)

Something with a maple fretboard please! I've been wanting an Ibanez 7 with a maple board but there are only a select few models and they are becoming increasingly hard to find.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm okay with this. That guitar was always pretty hideous to my eyes.


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 2, 2012)

Just replace it with a new green dot.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 2, 2012)

People don't give the premiums enough credit. I'd put mine up against just about any other guitar. That being said, I don't care if its premium or prestige, if they have a green dot reissue, ill be screaming "take my money!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 2, 2012)

The Premiums are great, but I'd have to say it would bum me out if they started replacing Japanese models with Premiums.


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 2, 2012)

Premium and Prestige UV PLEASE.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm kinda glad they're discontinued - change is always nice! Plus, I thought the neck was way too thick compared to older models.


----------



## ScarSymmetry (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes please a new universe ...and a lefty one too


----------



## 7strung (Dec 2, 2012)

Reissue - 1990 Green dot!!! (With a modern flare of course..)


----------



## jwade (Dec 2, 2012)

fingers crossed for a new version of the PWH.

also, even though I know it'll never happen, a hardtail variant too please.

oh hell, just reissue the 7621/7620s instead of the Universe.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They didn't stop making any 7-strings that were previously made in Japan in the last decade or moving the production of them elsewhere. The RG1527 and RGA427 are still available in regions outside the US. They even recently introduced three new MIJ RG7s.



It says here the RG1527 was discontinued, worldwide, as of 2011: RG1527Z - Ibanez Wiki



> They never made the Edge units, they've always contracted the work out to Gotoh, who is still making them in Japan.



But don't they have control over the level of production, meaning, they can decide to make more or less.



> Lastly, the Premium line is not meant to "replace" the Prestige stuff, it's their version of ESP's LTD Deluxe line. Using upper-tier hardware and specs, but with cheaper labor.



The price is only $200 less... And for that you get no Edge, no MIJ resale, no case. It sounds like they are trying to replace something that was too expensive to produce.


----------



## sear (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Moving production out of Japan is a safety move for a company. They stopped making several Japanese 7 string already, they aren't making the Edge trems which is a design that never had any problems (cost cutting). And coming out with an Indonesian line to kind to replace the Japanese guitars meh..not good.


Well, Ibanez are more popular these days than just about ever, so it doesn't surprise me they are trying to increase their production and cut costs, especially after expanding into Indonesia (which is a huge cost up front). And there's also the distinct possibility that maybe those 7-string models aren't selling especially well. When you are dealing with production line instruments, you can't necessarily afford to keep making old models because the time it takes for the factory to change gears, allocate workers, etc. may just not be worthwhile. Plus lower quantity and less experienced works = more mistakes, means more wasted resources and time.

Also, everyone likes more money. No company needs an excuse to try to cut costs, but whether it's a good decision is another question.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2012)

I never liked this incarnation of the UV. It looked cheap and didnt really play well compared to some of the older stuff....

I'd be stoked if they did another swirl but maybe got someone other than ATD to do them because his swirls arent that great.

A OOTS swirl would be so cash


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> The price is only $200 less... And for that you get no Edge, no MIJ resale, no case. It sounds like they are trying to replace something that was too expensive to produce.



It seems to me they're trying to give more options for people at the midrange prices, not everyone is going to be buying a J-custom. You can get a quilted maple rg premium with offset dot inlay or pay $200 more for an MIJ guitar that only comes in black. It is around $600 more for a more interesting MIJ with good pickups. The Jem premium is $1400 too, that's a pretty large difference compared to a MIJ Jem and you do get an Edge and Dimarzios on that thing. 

It is a good idea for Ibanez but I do wish they would make some MIJ guitars with some of the premium options that weren't J-customs and also some more MIJ's with the original Edge or LoPro, the sig models at least have them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 2, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> It says here the RG1527 was discontinued, worldwide, as of 2011: RG1527Z - Ibanez Wiki



My bad, though they're still listed on some of the Region 2 Ibanez sites, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was an oversight. 

Regardless, they're are more MIJ Ibanez 7-strings now [6] than there has been in a pretty long time. Three of them were introduced just this year. 




> But don't they have control over the level of production, meaning, they can decide to make more or less.



Yes they do, and if anything there are more models with them now than there has been in a decade. They stopped using the Original Edge and Lo-Pro Edge in 03' and have only brought it back recently. They even released some JCs with Edge trems. 




> The price is only $200 less... And for that you get no Edge, no MIJ resale, no case. It sounds like they are trying to replace something that was too expensive to produce.



Just like the LTD Deluxe line compared to their ESP counterparts. Cheaper parts, materials, and no accessories.

Though, there is a Premium model with an Edge unit, the JEM70V. Even the current MIJ stuff has shit resale, look at how cheaply you can score RG2xxx models these days. No case is a bummer, but it's not too bad considering most come with a pretty solid gig-bag.


----------



## Fry5150 (Dec 2, 2012)

Once again. Green dot reissue please


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2012)

Am I the only one hoping for a PWH reissue?


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 2, 2012)

I really hope they do a neon 7 string guitar. The world needs more bright green, orange, red and yellow guitars.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 2, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> It seems to me they're trying to give more options for people at the midrange prices, not everyone is going to be buying a J-custom. You can get a quilted maple rg premium with offset dot inlay or pay $200 more for an MIJ guitar that only comes in black. It is around $600 more for a more interesting MIJ with good pickups. The Jem premium is $1400 too, that's a pretty large difference compared to a MIJ Jem and you do get an Edge and Dimarzios on that thing.
> 
> It is a good idea for Ibanez but I do wish they would make some MIJ guitars with some of the premium options that weren't J-customs and also some more MIJ's with the original Edge or LoPro, the sig models at least have them.



That is pretty much what they are doing, trying to compete with their biggest competitor, ESP, by having a mid range line to compete with the LTD Deluxes, which do fairly well. Even Jackson is trying to compete with their new Pro Series guitars. Also with ESP bringing over more MIJ models this year to the USA, Schecter's rumors about a USA Production line, and new Jackson USAs appearing on their Facebook, I doubt we will see Ibanez Japan going away anytime soon. Every company is expending their entry level, mid range, and high end production lines, they have to offer something to compete. I just think they are going through a change up in their line up and trying to come out with some new guitars. The RG1527 was out for a long time before they discontinued it, they need a suitable replacement. I think they are going to release a new universe soon. It has been, what, 14 years since the last one? I would love to see a new one, plus with some of the pictures of the new Ibanez 7 strings, even if we don't get a Universe we might get some nice MIJ RGs next year.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 2, 2012)

Green Dot isn't happening. Hate to say it, but I just don't see it. 

I've always liked the UV777BK. It was one of the first guitars that introduced me to this thing called GAS.


----------



## willis7452 (Dec 2, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Am I the only one hoping for a PWH reissue?



Id love for that to happen, but sadly it probably won't. I just hope they just don't change the pyramid size or something dumb like changing the pick guard and coming out with that as the new one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll be happy as long as there's no abalone involved.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 2, 2012)

Ibanez/Schecter collab


----------



## Miek (Dec 2, 2012)

Loomer said:


> I'm okay with this. That guitar was always pretty hideous to my eyes.



It'd be way better without the mirror pickguard and one to two less pickups, though


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2012)

^Then only you would want it...


----------



## Miek (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 2, 2012)

I`m sure if there were a new universe coming out Mr Vai would be playing a prototype.
well get to searchin bros,don`t sit there staring at the screen waitin for someone else to find it....
*runs off to google*


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 2, 2012)

Sad to see it discontinued but long overdue. THe UV777BK was my first 7 string and the guitar that switched me onto extended range guitars. I recently sold it to fund a Mesa Boogie Roadster 2x12 Combo. One adventure ends and another begins...


----------



## Chris O (Dec 2, 2012)

Had a UV777BK. Not my favorite, but it was nice. the neck was a bit big though, and it didnt have a personality i could put a finger on. Beyond the look, it lacked personality. 

My other thought - it's hard to get rid of a minty used UV for much better than$1200...and I mean MINTY. Selling new in the $2K range? Hmmm...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 3, 2012)

the uv777bk was my first 7, sold it a few years ago.

wish i had it back, but i dont miss that fat neck. now if the neck was only like my xiphos xpt-707...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Dec 3, 2012)

ATD doesn't do good swirls?!?!

OOTS did a GREAT job, definitely much better than Herc Fede, but dude, the ATD UV's and them JEM DNA's are outstanding...love the GMC's as well. I'd say OOTS is definitely on par with ATD.

Chances of seeing a UV prototype live are slim. Ibanez tries to keep new releases secret and Vai generally only tours with guitars he's already broken in.


----------



## LordHar (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe they'll do a limited edition run of the burned FTLOG Universe for big money.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

What fat neck are people talking about? I thought it was only slightly thicker than the Wizard. That's like calling a 90 lb chick fat because she isn't 80 lbs...

I quite like the current UV, it just is tough to swallow the $2599 MAP considering you can get a USA JP7 for that with piezo and stainless frets. $1999 is more like it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> ATD doesn't do good swirls?!?!
> 
> OOTS did a GREAT job, definitely much better than Herc Fede, but dude, the ATD UV's and them JEM DNA's are outstanding...love the GMC's as well. I'd say OOTS is definitely on par with ATD.
> 
> Chances of seeing a UV prototype live are slim. Ibanez tries to keep new releases secret and Vai generally only tours with guitars he's already broken in.



I dunno, the ATD's always looked OK to me, but OOTS is what got me into swirls.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 3, 2012)

If they did anything like these for the new Universe I think I'd pass out...... then wake up and sell my soul.












One can dream right 

Hell.... Any old jem as the new Universe would be amazing! I'm expecting either something pretty standard or Premium though. If the premium is colourful/neon enough I may bite


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 3, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> What fat neck are people talking about? I thought it was only slightly thicker than the Wizard. That's like calling a 90 lb chick fat because she isn't 80 lbs...
> 
> I quite like the current UV, it just is tough to swallow the $2599 MAP considering you can get a USA JP7 for that with piezo and stainless frets. $1999 is more like it.



Exactly! And my Uni has easily the most comfortable 7string neck for my hands that I've played (including JPs, 7620, 1527, schecters, LTDs).


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm going to miss the uv777bk very stable and super high quality but I want to see a remake of the rg1077xl. They should replace this UV777 with an extended scale 7 like 27" anyways farewell UV777BK!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 3, 2012)

MaxAidingAres said:


> I'm going to miss the uv777bk very stable and super high quality but I want to see a remake of the rg1077xl. They should replace this UV777 with an extended scale 7 like 27" anyways farewell UV777BK!!!!



The UV is a vai sig, they wont be using extended scales...


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 4, 2012)

LordHar said:


> Maybe they'll do a limited edition run of the burned FTLOG Universe for big money.



I think this is a good possibility tbh as he has never stopped playing that guitar live or on records since PaW..... I'd love it to come out and be AFFORDABLE!!! But if it does then it will probably be limited run for many thousands..... which will be a shame... 

This is the best version of the FTLOG UV imo, from the Guitar World photo shoot






The other fantasy UV would be production run of a prototype one off UV they made for Steve based on the HAM 90th Anniversary Jem..... tres sexy....



Vai.com said:


> Ibanez Universe 90th Anniversary Prototype Serial #: F9822053 This beautiful guitar is the only 90th Anniversary Universe ever built. It is in excellent condition and is kept in The Harmony Hut - Steve's home studio in Encino


----------



## Rook (Dec 4, 2012)

I reckon it'll be a Premium, and Vai didn't proto the surf green premium they just appeared one day.

It'll probably be a fresh design, I'd be surprised if they did a reissue, Steve loves coming up with the newest, most random shit. Obviously they do the special editions and reissues but usually of best-seller type guitars with some prestige like the MC's.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

Louis Cypher said:


>





Where the hell did this come from?


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 5, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Where the hell did this come from?



this why its good to be a guitar god.... the awesome sh1t you get made for you!! 
Only place ever seen it is on vai.com don't remember ever Vai havign it in interviews or magazine shoots.... the 90th Ham Jem's are fooking gorgeous, I had one and honestly no picture can do the finish on them justice its incredible, so one of those as a UV..... holy mother of god.....


----------



## kris_jammage (Dec 5, 2012)

Was just poking around the group buy section there and in the Australian RG8 Group buy thread it was mentioned that Ibanez are discontinuing the RG7321 and RGA8 as well.

Hopefully they dont leave a gap in their respective markets and come out with something new. The RG7321 is a great starter 7 string! Maybe anew budget RG7?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 5, 2012)

kris_jammage said:


> Was just poking around the group buy section there and in the Australian RG8 Group buy thread it was mentioned that Ibanez are discontinuing the RG7321 and RGA8 as well.
> 
> Hopefully they dont leave a gap in their respective markets and come out with something new. The RG7321 is a great starter 7 string! Maybe anew budget RG7?




I can understand discontinuing the RGA8 but the 7321???


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> My bad, though they're still listed on some of the Region 2 Ibanez sites, but I wouldn't be surprised if there was an oversight.



I dunno, the RG1527Z still shows up on the Japanese site, alongside the RG2627 and RG2727. If it was only like Hungary or something, I could see that, but Japan's site? That's a pretty big oversight, especially considering a model that we've only known about for a matter of weeks also appears on the same page. Furthermore, neither the RG2627 nor the RG2727 appear anywhere on that Ibanez Wikia site, which leads me to believe that it's out of date, rather than Ibanez' website.

I think you were right the first time.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 5, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I can understand discontinuing the RGA8 but the 7321???



Since the RG8 turned out so nice, I'm really hoping they plan to ramp up the quality on their lower line. Hell, here's to hoping they bring back the RG76xx at a decent pricepoint.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have a feeling if they did the swirls. They would just be way overprice and so would FTLOG one as well (especially if there was a limited amount). 

I am hoping they come out with a really cool Universe. Why did they stop changing the designs all the time and stuck with the black one? Does anyone know?


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Shannon said:


> Since the RG8 turned out so nice, I'm really hoping they plan to ramp up the quality on their lower line. Hell, here's to hoping they bring back the RG76xx at a decent pricepoint.



I doubt that anyone will put out MIJ guitars under $1000 ever again unless something major changes. Jackson was one of the last holdouts and now that's over and we get to pay MIJ prices for Indonesian stuff from everyone


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think a new white UV would be really cool. Maybe something more like a 7 string Jem? Vai playing the burnt UV on tour makes me wonder though, the timing is interesting. That is one really cool looking guitar.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

MIL8 said:


> I think a new white UV would be really cool. Maybe something more like a 7 string Jem? Vai playing the burnt UV on tour makes me wonder though, the timing is interesting. That is one really cool looking guitar.



Oh boy, a 7-string version of the white Jem would be awesome. I've always loved the look of that guitar.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I doubt that anyone will put out MIJ guitars under $1000 ever again unless something major changes. Jackson was one of the last holdouts and now that's over and we get to pay MIJ prices for Indonesian stuff from everyone


 
Yep, yesterday's MIJ prices are today's MIK/MII prices. It sucks in some ways, but that's the first world economy at work for ya.


----------



## The_Mop (Dec 5, 2012)

Probably makes sense. This UV has been on the market for aaages, hasn't it?


----------



## butch (Dec 5, 2012)

For a while, it was rumored that the UVMC reissue was going to be a FTLOG inspired guitar. Probably got to be even more expensive than it already was. Doing it as a straight reissue stopped me from buying one.

I welcome a new UV, any color but black. They've already done three.

Cheers,
Butch


----------



## Evergrey (Dec 5, 2012)

Kenji20022 said:


> In a 7



Ugly. Looks like a toy for children.


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 5, 2012)

I think a UV777BK would look really sweet with a black pickguard and white pickups and knobs, something like this?  I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

Evergrey said:


> Ugly. Looks like a toy for children.



No.



MIL8 said:


> I think a UV777BK would look really sweet with a black pickguard and white pickups and knobs, something like this?  I've always wanted one of these.



Yes.


----------



## AJD000M (Dec 5, 2012)

Extended range, 8 string universe. That would be amazing. Same scheme, but more up to date with better pickups, and a sick obnoxious paint job.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 5, 2012)

Bout time! They really needed a change


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 5, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> Extended range, 8 string universe. That would be amazing. Same scheme, but more up to date with better pickups, and a sick obnoxious paint job.



That would be cool but unless Vai starts playing an 8 string I doubt that will happen. If he did it would probably be a different model anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

And if Vai started playing 8-strings, kiss any other Ibanez 8-string sig goodbye.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 5, 2012)

This is definitely the sign of a LONG needed update to the Universe.

I also second and pray for either a Green Dot or PWH re-issue. Something new altogether wouldn't be a bad thing either though.


----------



## jwade (Dec 6, 2012)

Didn't somebody post some info recently about what Ibanez will announce at NAMM 2013? I don't recall there being any UV-related info in there. Can't find the thread anymore...


----------



## astm (Dec 6, 2012)

MIL8 said:


> I think a UV777BK would look really sweet with a black pickguard and white pickups and knobs, something like this?  I've always wanted one of these.



I'm totally into dark colored guitars and white pickups! (no wonder why I did that to my RG  )


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 6, 2012)

jwade said:


> Didn't somebody post some info recently about what Ibanez will announce at NAMM 2013? I don't recall there being any UV-related info in there. Can't find the thread anymore...





I cant find any info on a new Universe.

there better be one.....


----------



## cardinal (Dec 6, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me it there were a one year hiatus for the Universe, but I would be surprised if they didn't eventually release another. I for one don't want to see a reissue. I'd like to see something totally new for the great Steve Vai.


----------



## 77zark77 (Dec 6, 2012)

astm said:


> I'm totally into dark colored guitars and white pickups! (no wonder why I did that to my RG  )


 



Pyramidless but close


----------



## jwade (Dec 6, 2012)

courtesy of jemsite, here's the exact Universe Ibanez should release (minus the Light Without Heat pyramid):


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 6, 2012)

I know a dude that has a Universe, because of this site, and does not know who steve vai is......


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 6, 2012)

jwade said:


> courtesy of jemsite, here's the exact Universe Ibanez should release (minus the Light Without Heat pyramid):



WOW That looks sooooo good. Really makes me want to get a UV777BK to and do this to it. I'd love it without the LWH logo and the big monkey grip like the Jem I posted earlier.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 6, 2012)

If only they would rerelease the white version but with gold hardware and pearloid pickguard.





Actually scratch that!
Make it a 7 string version of Tosin Abasi's new LACS 



Dickicker said:


> I know a dude that has a Universe, because of this site, and does not know who steve vai is......


Hahaha


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2012)

7-string JEM would be pretty badass I think:






Somebody made one but with black hardware, doesn't look as cool but gives an idea:


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 6, 2012)

> Actually scratch that!
> Make it a 7 string version of Tosin Abasi's new LACS


Picture?


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 6, 2012)

I am hoping for neon pink, with black hardware/pickguard.

But then again, I kinda don't what that to come out because I will buy it for sure.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 6, 2012)

I sort of wish universes had the monkey grip since I find it so useful haha. I have been wanting a UV for awhile so hopefully the next one will be sweet.


----------



## astm (Dec 6, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> Pyramidless but close



Here's mine!!






It now has a white tone knob and a white selector switch tip though


----------



## timbucktu123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Im hoping for a green dot reissue


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 7, 2012)

A reissue of the white Universe would be awesome, but I also would not mind being surprised by a totally new design!


----------



## littledoc (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, I'd much rather see a new design than a lazy reissue. It's not like you can't grab the older ones pretty regularly on eBay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Yeah, I'd much rather see a new design than a lazy reissue. It's not like you can't grab the older ones pretty regularly on eBay.



True...

Unless you're finding these sumamabitches.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 7, 2012)

Much as I love the idea of a reissue (and I really do when it comes to the PWH and Green dot!!) I think that a reissue will just be like the UVMCRe or the Evo a mentally expensive collectors item.... Think if they do introduce a new Production model it will be a new design and any reissue will be a limited run at costs only mere mortals can dream of.... 

Also as fantastic as it would be I doubt there will be some sort of Jem/universe hybrid either. 

Long as the new production model ain't black and keeps the Pyramid inlays then happy days really!


----------



## irondavidson (Dec 7, 2012)

Green dot! Green Dot!


----------



## Minoin (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I am the only one preferring the black Universe? I actually think it's the most classy Ibanez non-J-custom 7-string. I hope to snatch one up sooner or later.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 7, 2012)

MIL8 said:


> That would be cool but unless Vai starts playing an 8 string I doubt that will happen. If he did it would probably be a different model anyway.


 
I thought somenoe posted a pic of his 8 string on here before already...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/193609-steve-vais-ibanez-8-string.html


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 7, 2012)

Forget about a reissue. The chances are that they won't reintroduce a model to the market for long term, since that has literally never happened. Also, they've never reissued a signature model without it being way out of most people's price range.

I'm hoping for something entirely new here.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 7, 2012)

Nili Brosh 2011


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 7, 2012)

So many PWHs...


----------



## Petef2007 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wonder if they're doing an entirely new range of 7s ala the new Jackson X series, or just putting out another high end 7 which may or may not be a UV series. I'm hoping for the former, but suspect the latter.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 7, 2012)

New budget 7 in only black and white... 

If it's a 24 fret S7 I might have to do that...


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> I thought somenoe posted a pic of his 8 string on here before already...
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/193609-steve-vais-ibanez-8-string.html




Well that is cool, I had no idea Vai had an 8 string. The video that was in this post of Vai playing a UV was really cool. It's really neat to see the the other guitarist playing a UV as well.

The End of the World - Steve Vai Festival Oosterpoort 2010 - YouTube


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 7, 2012)

MIL8 said:


> Well that is cool, I had no idea Vai had an 8 string. The video that was in this post of Vai playing a UV was really cool. It's really neat to see the the other guitarist playing a UV as well.
> 
> The End of the World - Steve Vai Festival Oosterpoort 2010 - YouTube



The other guitarist is a very good Dutch guitarist, his name is Peter Tiehuis, one amazing player!


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 9, 2012)

77zark77 said:


> Theoritically, Universe never ends



Depends on who you ask 

Heat death of the universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 9, 2012)

still no word on a new universe??? anyone???


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 10, 2012)

I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2012)

The new UV will be 23" scale for high A tuning and it will be hello kitty pink.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.



Is it bad that I shit myself just because there are secrets already?



troyguitar said:


> The new UV will be 23" scale for high A tuning and it will be hello kitty pink.



Where can I sign up? =P


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 10, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> Is it bad that I shit myself just because there are secrets already?


Not at all!


----------



## jon66 (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> True...
> 
> Unless you're finding these sumamabitches.



Indeed. The only ones that seem to pop up with any regularity are the current style models and greendots/silverdots.


----------



## jwade (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the *UV range* and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.



...multiple UVs? oh my.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:



> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.



Three camels ?


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 10, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.



Just tell me this: will I have to start saving up?


----------



## Dabo Fett (Dec 11, 2012)

We need hints!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2012)

Dabo Fett said:


> We need hints!



Heres a hint:

It's going to be a Steve Vai sig.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 11, 2012)

Five camels ?


----------



## Decipher (Dec 12, 2012)

shitsøn;3307973 said:


> I have found out a couple of things about what's up and coming in the UV range and already know that a lot of you guys will shit yourself. I'm super stoked but I am sworn to secrecy.


 This is NOT the kind of post allowed around here.....


----------



## Whammy (Dec 12, 2012)

I email mailed DiMarzio on a different matter asking if they were going to introduce more single coils into their 7-string range and they said they are working a some new models but none are set for production release in the near future.

Maybe this is related to a new UV?!?!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 12, 2012)

I predict a new UV out of Japan, as well as one for the Premium line.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 12, 2012)

its better not be in paisley.........


----------



## littledoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Well, the UV could certainly use a few updates to make it more competitive with the rest of Ibanez's lineup. The least they can do is stick an Edge Zero on there instead of the umpteen-years-old Lo-Pro.

Then they should do EMGs and abalone binding all around the guitar, and a nice thin flame maple veneer. Just like Vai plays!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 14, 2012)

EMG`s NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111



jk.....


----------



## GXPO (Dec 14, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Well, the UV could certainly use a few updates to make it more competitive with the rest of Ibanez's lineup. The least they can do is stick an Edge Zero on there instead of the umpteen-years-old Lo-Pro.
> 
> Then they should do EMGs and abalone binding all around the guitar, and a nice thin flame maple veneer. Just like Vai plays!


Trollololol


----------



## dean_fry (Dec 16, 2012)

Having just aquired a nice UV I hope I don't get further UV GAS attacks


----------



## Black_Sheep (Dec 16, 2012)

New prestige 7, i really want that RG2727 to hit EU next year. Also, yes, green dot reissue. But we all know that isn't happening.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 16, 2012)

Having owned all the UV's bar the swirl, the uv777pbk was the least fun out of all of them, never got on with it, neck was different and it did lack personality. I'd love for them to go back to the old UV neck profile as that was genius, but not sure they can recapture the magic...

It's been in production for close to 15? years now, so it's about time for an overhaul!


----------



## Viginez (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah the neck was kinda chunky, but the guitar itself was just beautiful imo
very classy


----------



## Tranquilliser (Dec 17, 2012)

A new PWH would be nice


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Premium UV7. Probably some bright color, or a lesser version of the bk.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who would love a more sombre UV, and not something along the lines of a swirl or a green dot?


----------



## Sunyata (Dec 17, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Am I the only one who would love a more sombre UV, and not something along the lines of a swirl or a green dot?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Well, the UV could certainly use a few updates to make it more competitive with the rest of Ibanez's lineup. The least they can do is stick an Edge Zero on there instead of the umpteen-years-old Lo-Pro.
> 
> Then they should do EMGs and abalone binding all around the guitar, and a nice thin flame maple veneer. Just like Vai plays!



Lo Pro 7 is awesome.


----------



## tedtan (Dec 17, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Lo Pro 7 is awesome.


 
I have to agree - the Lo Pro 7 is the best 7 string trem I have ever played, though I've never had the opportunity to play an original Edge 7 trem and I do quite like the 6 string Edge.


----------



## Dickicker (Dec 17, 2012)

I would love to see a original Edge 7 in person. I think it's the only trem I have never came across. I would also take a premium UV in any color besides black


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 1, 2013)

Dickicker said:


> I would love to see a original Edge 7 in person. I think it's the only trem I have never came across. I would also take a premium UV in any color besides black



Is it greedy that all 3 of my UV's have an edge 7?


----------



## jwade (Jan 1, 2013)

I think you may be a little confused as to the meaning of the word 'greedy', bro.


----------



## Moltar (Jan 2, 2013)

Not sure if this is new news or not but I found this: 

13 new Ibanez electric guitars under £1000 that we can't wait to play | MusicRadar


----------



## MIL8 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well if that is true it sure looks like a re-issue of the Green Dot with a bit different color green.


----------



## LetsMosey (Jan 2, 2013)

MIL8 said:


> Well if that is true it sure looks like a re-issue of the Green Dot with a bit different color green.



It is a re-issue, part of new 2013 Premium lineup.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 2, 2013)

So, maybe the Miyan calendar was right, it is the end of the Universe! Haha, I just had to!


----------



## wilch (Jan 2, 2013)

That bridge looks fishy. It's definitely not an Edge or Lopro-Edge.

The guitar looks alot like the RG7320.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 3, 2013)

I think its about damn time they finally freshen up the UV line. The new UV70 looks awesome apart from that bridge. They couldve at least put a real bridge on there like they did with the Premium Jem.

I thought the price advantage with the Premiums was supposed to be with cheaper labor not cheaper hardware.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 3, 2013)

possumkiller said:


> I think its about damn time they finally freshen up the UV line. The new UV70 looks awesome apart from that bridge. They couldve at least put a real bridge on there like they did with the Premium Jem.
> 
> I thought the price advantage with the Premiums was supposed to be with cheaper labor not cheaper hardware.



Have you ever tried the EZII bridge?

I have been using the EZII bridge for about one and a half years now, so far I really have no complaints, I think it's a good bridge!


----------



## LukeNecraG (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems to me like they're cutting costs to manage the production of such a broad line-up, what with all these new releases. 

One or two great Japanese 7s would be just as economical...


----------



## trippled (Jan 5, 2013)

Won't be missing in my book.. Probably the most overpriced 7 on the market.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 5, 2013)

trippled said:


> Won't be missing in my book.. Probably the most overpriced 7 on the market.



I agree! At $2700 the UV has definitely been the most overpriced 7 on the market. Its basswood with rosewood fretboard and Dimarzios. Not that any of those are bad because they arent, but on the subject of monetary value only, they are all just some of the cheapest of their kind. At $2700 its been totally overpriced and totally a ripoff!


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2015)

Had to bring this thread up again - how does everyone feel about this now?


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2015)

I am for one, a very big UV fan. Overpriced? Absolutely. About $1000 over actually. However, I am pretty upset with the new indonesian models, which are complete crap.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 6, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I am for one, a very big UV fan. Overpriced? Absolutely. About $1000 over actually. However, I am pretty upset with the new indonesian models, which are complete crap.



I have an rg927qm, which is basically the new premium universes in a different color scheme.
Same neck, factory, etc. Probably the same built quality, if not of lesser quality than the UV premiums.

Never heard any of my friends that own one say anything negative about them.

I'd say the 927 is far from crap, and so I imagine the UV premums are the same way. The 927 is great, so I imagine the UV premiums are solid, sturdy guitars, and I think they're somewhat fairly priced.

The 927s are roughly $1000, and the UV premiums are about $1600, but include stock Blaze pickups, and then a couple hundred more just because it's a so-called Universe.


----------



## TruckstopChuckie (May 7, 2015)

A signature will always raise a little more money than a non-signature, even if the spec sheet is just about the same.


----------



## Imalwayscold (May 7, 2015)

I'm with MrPepperoniNipples on this. Although we've all seen the lemons the premium line has put out, my RG927 is fantastic and I actually prefer the playability, tonality and even visually over the 7620 and 1527 I used to have. 
The few premium universes I've had a try on in shops were fine, albeit needing a good setup. 

Regarding the discontinued model, it's indeed a shame there are no MIJ universes. But it's not like there isn't a plethora of MIJ seven string RGs that are almost identical spec wise.


----------



## Underworld (May 7, 2015)

I don't like the finish they use on the Premium models - guitars feel like plastic (neck, body). I've also tried a couple and they all sounded dead. Might be the ones the store had, but they were not resonant nor alive.


----------



## canuck brian (May 7, 2015)

Thorerges said:


> I am for one, a very big UV fan. Overpriced? Absolutely. About $1000 over actually.



Care to explain?


----------



## Thorerges (May 7, 2015)

canuck brian said:


> Care to explain?



So a new UV777 would have cost you $2700 or so, I always felt it did not warrant that price.


----------



## Thorerges (May 7, 2015)

Underworld said:


> I don't like the finish they use on the Premium models - guitars feel like plastic (neck, body). I've also tried a couple and they all sounded dead. Might be the ones the store had, but they were not resonant nor alive.



I agree 100%


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 7, 2015)

Eh, good riddance. 

They hadn't changed the model up and Steve himself hadn't really used them in a long time. 

I owned four UV777PBKs and while they were great guitars, they were really nothing special.


----------



## drgamble (May 7, 2015)

I thought the Jem 7V7 was the replacement for the Universe. Weren't the first Universes supposed to be a 7 string Jem?


----------



## tender_insanity (May 8, 2015)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> I have an rg927qm, which is basically the new premium universes in a different color scheme.



I've had one for about 5 months now and it's really a good guitar. It's the one I've been playing mostly with lately.

I just upgraded the pickups for getting more color and because the original ones were a bit muddy. Now it's go D-Activators and sound really nice!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 8, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, good riddance.
> 
> They hadn't changed the model up and Steve himself hadn't really used them in a long time.
> 
> I owned four UV777PBKs and while they were great guitars, they were really nothing special.



That was pretty much my feeling. A buddy of mine had one and was uber stoked about it... finally got down there to play it and walked away just feeling pretty meh about the guitar honestly. This was a couple years back, but for me that pretty much killed off any future GAS for a Universe. I know some killer music has been made by guys using that guitar but unless the one he had was just a dud, I wasn't really blown away so considering Steve never uses them anymore and it hasn't been updated in years, just felt a bit silly to keep it around as a sig model for him IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> That was pretty much my feeling. A buddy of mine had one and was uber stoked about it... finally got down there to play it and walked away just feeling pretty meh about the guitar honestly. This was a couple years back, but for me that pretty much killed off any future GAS for a Universe. I know some killer music has been made by guys using that guitar but unless the one he had was just a dud, I wasn't really blown away so considering Steve never uses them anymore and it hasn't been updated in years, just felt a bit silly to keep it around as a sig model for him IMO.



It was just kept around because Steve didn't want it to die. 

He's very "connected" to his signature models, he gives them names and personalities. He probably didn't want to "kill" them. 

Also, he worked really hard to have Ibanez bring back the UV after it was originally discontinued.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (May 13, 2015)

My '93 Greendot sort of grew on me over the years, and when I tried a 777BK around 2004 it felt completely different in my hands. Still a great guitar, but I couldn't bond with it.


----------



## Thorerges (May 13, 2015)

HighGain510 said:


> That was pretty much my feeling. A buddy of mine had one and was uber stoked about it... finally got down there to play it and walked away just feeling pretty meh about the guitar honestly. This was a couple years back, but for me that pretty much killed off any future GAS for a Universe. I know some killer music has been made by guys using that guitar but unless the one he had was just a dud, I wasn't really blown away so considering Steve never uses them anymore and it hasn't been updated in years, just felt a bit silly to keep it around as a sig model for him IMO.



The UV777 wasn't an amazing guitar, I can agree with that. However I always felt the green dot and the UV PWH were amazing guitars that are some of the best ibanez built 7 string ever. At least in my experience.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (May 13, 2015)

I have two UV777BK's, and they're awesome. Granted, I haven't really played them lately, but they're some of the better sounding Ibanez 7 strings I've had. I guess the Greendot I once had was slightly better (you can't beat that neck), but the 777 has to be the coolest looking of the bunch.


----------

